# King at Fort Pickens



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Fished the beach off of Fort Pickens today with Jason. We sabikied up some bait and worked our way out to the barges. Caught some spanish on the way and Jason caught a red snapper once we got out. I landed this king (my first) on the way back in. 

Beautiful day to be out on the water. The spanish were thick in the morning, but slowed down after lunch. Lot's of boats out hunting cobia, but I didn't see anyone hook up.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good for you!...water looks great and the weather was beautiful...and i was stuck at work...thanks for the report...


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I had fun dude. Can't wait till next time.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I like the look on the guy in the back ground, PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is priceless. Congrats!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats only your 1st King and Jason's 1st spapper! I have become addicted to catching both from the yak.


----------

